# Showing 3/4 Jaw Chuck some Love



## Kroll (Mar 2, 2014)

Guys since these chucks is for a SB I just put it in this section.The count down is on for my completion date on the SB so I started to clean up some of the accessories for the lathe,like the drill chucks,collet set,chuck for dies,face plate for dogs(I think thats what its called) and original to the lathe a 3/4 jaw chucks which I have taken apart to clean.Guys there were shaving where I don't see how they got there,but they were along with rust and dust.The 4 jaw not much to it but the 3jaw there are some parts I think that needs some lube on them.So what do ya'll do and use on chucks to help keep them working sooooo smooth?Any thing new out there to help keep them from getting that layer of rust on?I do the wax,but its kinda short lived----Tks kroll
I have a pic of the jaws but can't upload???


----------



## thenrie (Mar 2, 2014)

Subscribing. I watched a video on youtube where a guy showed how to disassemble, clean, and lube a chuck. I found it humorous that he was complaining about the previous owner using axle grease to lubricate the chuck, saying it catches and holds swarf, causing excess wear inside the chuck, and then he ended up lubricating the chuck with...wait for it...axle grease (just a different kind), before reassembly. So I'm curious to see what others recommend.

I recently disassembled, cleaned, and lubed both the 3 and 4 jaw chucks for my SB9A. While I had them apart, I soaked all the parts in Evaporust overnight to remove all the surface rust that had accumulated on the exposed surfaces. I was quite pleased with the results. The Evaporust left a gray finish on the chuck body that comes off with a little rubbing with a rag or 0000 steel wool, leaving a clean and nice-looking part again. The hardened jaws came out with a dark, almost blued, finish. It's not durable, but does protect against surface rust somewhat. I lubed my chucks with molybdenum bearing grease. Figured I can do it all again in short order if that turns out to be a mistake. So far I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## Halligan142 (Mar 2, 2014)

If you're referring to my video the grease I put on was used in the pinion gears only on the 3 jaw which is sealed from the scroll side of the chuck.  The scroll itself where the jaws slide which sees the chips was lubricated with a spray oil made by liquid wrench that is meant for chain and rope.  The original owner had greased the entire chuck including the scroll itself, which as you can see from the video held a lot of chips and other crud.  The 4 jaw was lubricated only with the same spray lube because the jaw screws are open.


----------



## GK1918 (Mar 2, 2014)

after all said and done as far as cleaning- we oil up - place a baggie over the chuck spin it all oil stays in the baggie.  so do it on Sat and by Mon its
all dripped dried....our proceedure since 1952 Est.


----------



## Kroll (Mar 2, 2014)

GK1958,could you explain alittle more I'm not getting it.Put oil in the baggie then place it over the chuck then turn on the lathe alittle????----kroll


----------



## Cobra (Mar 2, 2014)

If you don't put the bag over the chuck, it sprays oil all over when you start to use it!  
Spin it in the bag and all the excess stays in the bag


----------



## thenrie (Mar 3, 2014)

Halligan142 said:


> If you're referring to my video the grease I put on was used in the pinion gears only on the 3 jaw which is sealed from the scroll side of the chuck.  The scroll itself where the jaws slide which sees the chips was lubricated with a spray oil made by liquid wrench that is meant for chain and rope.  The original owner had greased the entire chuck including the scroll itself, which as you can see from the video held a lot of chips and other crud.  The 4 jaw was lubricated only with the same spray lube because the jaw screws are open.



I think it may have been your video, as I watch most of yours. When I did my chucks I didn't recall that you used something else on the scrolls. Would you please post the name of the spray oil you used? I figure I'll need to re-do mine at some point.


----------



## Halligan142 (Mar 3, 2014)

I used liquid wrench brand chain lube.  To me it had the best consistency.  It is slightly thick so it won't sling off as much yet it's not so thick and tacky that it will hold chips and be tough to blow them out like say cling brand wire rope and chain oil that I use on my gears.  Plus it's readily available almost everywhere.  Pretty sure I grabbed my can at NAPA auto parts.


----------

